# default share folder



## evrol (Sep 14, 2009)

I would like to set up a default share folder for a group of users who logs on to the network kinda like there my documents. so no matter who logs on they will all save at the same place by default.


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

I would suggest using the 'net use' command (M$ help here) to map an unused drive to the network path that you want. Then you can add the command to a batch file in the startup folder on your users' computers. This would let everyone access the files as the X:\ drive for example.

Slainte

midders


----------



## evrol (Sep 14, 2009)

I think that would be useful in a different function, what need is a share folder that I can assign to a group of users (secretaries) that move from computer and they need access to those files where ever they log in (no roaming) just a default share folder like my documents.


----------

